
Ask HN: Academic projects that were monetized by their creators? - behnamoh
In the spirit of &quot;Successful one-person online businesses&quot; ¹, - I&#x27;m curious to know about academic research projects that were monetized by their creator(s).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22858035
======
chunkles
Google
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html)

------
Finnucane
Monetized directly by the creators, or by the institutions they work for? Most
research-oriented universities have established offices to commercialize work
done on campus, and ‘incubator’ programs to spin off development.

